# Iowa - Workers' effort spares big cats at Saylorville



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Workers' effort spares big cats at Saylorville

Nature took its course Monday at Saylorville Lake, but not before four state environmental workers had scrambled to save nearly 100 huge flathead catfish that found themselves trapped below the emergency spillway when floodwater receded.

"Most of them would have been the fish of a lifetime for a lot of anglers," said Brandon Bergquist, an Iowa Department of Natural Resources conservation officer who helped wrestle the fish to deeper water late Sunday. "We finally had to quit due to sheer exhaustion."

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080624/NEWS/806240373/-1/NEWS04


----------

